# Meet Spot!



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I've been meaning to post this thread since I adopted him, but I've been so busy this summer! Thankfully things will settle down after this month.

Anyways, a little back story: I've been looking for a friend for Jasper at the shelter I volunteer at since I started working there at the beginning of the summer. I've long felt that two kitties was the 'sweet spot' (pun intended?) for my fur family for a plethora of reasons. Jasper is a gentle, easygoing cat so I figured an addition could work. Finally, three or so weeks ago I met a kitty that I thought fit the bill. Her name was Lexi, and she was a docile Himalayan just like my little fluff! It was too perfect! Someone submitted an application for her the first day she was in the shelter so I didn't think I had a chance. Looking at the available cats during a break at work one day I saw her application had been denied. I was overjoyed! It was meant to be after all! I emailed an adoption counselor and she told me to bring in an application as soon as I could. So after my shift ended I filled one out and brought it over, only to find she'd been cleared for adoption 30 minutes prior. The adoption counselor knows how much I love cats and Himalayans specifically and she was very nice in suggesting I look at other kitties. She mentioned two Manx were in our intake and would be going up for adoption soon. I didn't think much of it because I was so disappointed as losing my chance to adopt Lexi.

So the next day I went in to volunteer. One of the Manx was already adopted, but the other's rabies shot wasn't current, so he had to stay for a while longer. When I first walked to his cage to clean it he was sitting in his litter box with big, fearful eyes. The second he saw me, though, he hopped right out and started mashing my hand with his face and purring, soaking up all the loving and pets I had to give! He was beautiful, a long haired Manx, or Cymric as they are sometimes called. I couldn't believe how quickly we bonded! When I saw him climb back into the litter box as I walked away I knew ... this special boy was coming home with me!

Being a volunteer really helped me then, because I knew exactly when he was being put up for adoption to the public so I was able to make sure I got mine in first. The adoption counselor and the other volunteers were ecstatic that he was going home with me - I received a lot of compliments for my understanding of cats, which is all thanks to this forum! You guys rock! :thumb I brought him home a few days later, where he's been getting settled ever since. He did injure his leg somehow when neither my roommate or I were in the room, but I am happy to report he is healing wonderfully and has been getting better each day since he saw the E-vet. I haven't begun introducing him to Jasper yet because our household is in a state of flux with people moving in and out and I simply have not had the time! Their supervised interactions went well though - Spot will hiss at Jasper if he gets too close, but nothing worse!

Spot himself is the sweetest, happiest little furbaby you can imagine! He loves all kinds of pets - head rubs, chin scratches, face strokes, all of it! He is never happier than when you're laying beside him gently talking to him and petting his silky fur. He immediately endeared himself to all of my friends and took no time at all to get comfortable in our house. I'm so glad to be able to give this special kitty a forever home!:kittyball

I'll share some pictures of my handsome Manx buddy in the next post!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Goody for Spot, finding a good home.  I've had a cat with no tail, he was wonderful - he was halfbreed Manx and partly crippled, but it made no difference - he was all personality and fun and loving.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

This is the picture of him they had listed on the shelter website:










So silly:mrgreen:

Here's a picture of him relaxing on my bed the day after I brought him home:










Such a handsome boy!

Here's some pictures of him I took over the past day:



















... and here's one I sent my friends of Spot with me the first night he spent in his forever home!










Thank you all for reading!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He is soooo Handsome of a Boy!
That first pic, I think shows his fun loving side! And he definitely looks comfortable with you!
Well done!
S.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> He is soooo Handsome of a Boy!
> That first pic, I think shows his fun loving side! And he definitely looks comfortable with you!
> Well done!
> S.


Thank you Sharon! He is a very special boy. I feel so lucky he is happy with me! At the E-vet when they brought him back from his X-ray he ran across the examination table and buried his head in my arms! The vet and vet tech said that it was like we'd been together for years! I feel so lucky to have my two furkids. They bring untold joy and purpose to my life.



eldercat said:


> Goody for Spot, finding a good home.  I've had a cat with no tail, he was wonderful - he was halfbreed Manx and partly crippled, but it made no difference - he was all personality and fun and loving.


Aw, poor guy! Thankfully he had wonderful humans to care for him! Mr. Spot is a thoroughbred 'rumpy' Manx, which is to say you can feel a little nub of bone or connective tissue where his tail would begin.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

AWWW, congratulations!!! He is gorgeous! I'm thrilled for you, and I'm looking forward to Spot and Jaspur pix once they are better acquainted.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

TranquilityBlue, congratulations on your new addition!!!  Spot is one of THE most beautiful cats I've ever seen! I love that his little nose is black like his markings. He has such an adorable face (almost looks squished in slightly in some photos!), with those big green eyes! It's amazing how cats just click with humans, and vice versa. He knew you were a cat person, and you saved his life. I can't imagine how scared and sad he was in the litterbox in his cage... only to be overjoyed when you adopted him! :heartSuch a happy story all around, and I'm so glad to hear his leg is healing up. :wiggle

Also, I so feel your pain on being too busy this summer! I keep meaning to post pictures of my girls, but this summer has just passed me by since I've been working so much.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a happy story with the best ending ever! It sounds like Spot has hit the jackpot of all homes. He looks like he is smiling in he picture of him with you.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Congratulations on the new addition, he's a gorgeous cat. Wishing you the best of luck with introductions.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> TranquilityBlue, congratulations on your new addition!!!  Spot is one of THE most beautiful cats I've ever seen! I love that his little nose is black like his markings. He has such an adorable face (almost looks squished in slightly in some photos!), with those big green eyes! It's amazing how cats just click with humans, and vice versa. He knew you were a cat person, and you saved his life. I can't imagine how scared and sad he was in the litterbox in his cage... only to be overjoyed when you adopted him! :heartSuch a happy story all around, and I'm so glad to hear his leg is healing up. :wiggle
> 
> Also, I so feel your pain on being too busy this summer! I keep meaning to post pictures of my girls, but this summer has just passed me by since I've been working so much.


Thank you so much! I'm so happy with him. He very quickly makes strong bonds with people. Just last night my roommate that's been away came back and Spot was SO happy to see him!  He ran over and greeted him with trills and even put his paws on his lap for a little while while when he sat on the couch. He's making some of my 'dog people' friends into 'cat people,' which is a testament to how loving and special he is. I am enamored and I can't get enough of my little Mr. Spot :heart 



DebS said:


> What a happy story with the best ending ever! It sounds like Spot has hit the jackpot of all homes. He looks like he is smiling in he picture of him with you.


Aw, thank you for saying that. I love my kitties. I'm so happy that he is happy with us.  



Azerane said:


> Congratulations on the new addition, he's a gorgeous cat. Wishing you the best of luck with introductions.


Thank you so much! I've called him the 'George Clooney' of cats ... strikingly handsome in a refined way! Thanks for the luck with intros. They're going really well, or at least I think. No fights, but occasionally Spot will rush up to Jasper, meow at him gutturally, and pop pop pop him with his paw (no claws), usually when Jasper is in front of something he wants to use (litter box, fountain, scratchers). Jasper just backs off silently in these cases. I think Spot just needs to build some more confidence around him. We've been working with play and shared treats and feedings :thumb and we've been making slow but steady progress! They are now comfortable enough to share a windowsill behind the couch if I am around. I was ecstatic the first time Jasper climbed up there and Spot didn't meow him off! :jump


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I also wanted to share two pictures of Jasper and Spot together! 










Here they are, sitting perched on their favorite windowsill! They'll spend hours watching the birds, cars, and whatever might be passing through.










... and here they are eating their breakfast earlier! 

I love my kitty boys so much :heart


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

They are gorgeous boys! I love Spot's spots on his back.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

DebS said:


> They are gorgeous boys! I love Spot's spots on his back.


Thank you so much!  I love them too! He is a little tailless cow cat :mrgreen:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spot is such a Handsome Boy!
It's wonderful to see him and Jasper getting along!
S.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome update!! I love your moo cat, such lovely spots! Looks like they are quite the pair of distinguished gentleman cats now. Too fun to see Jasper chilling with his buddy.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Spot is such a Handsome Boy!
> It's wonderful to see him and Jasper getting along!
> S.


Thanks Sharon! Right now Jasper is sleeping behind me on the windowsill and Spot is sleeping right next to me on the couch. It's awesome how quickly they allowed each other into their space, although Spot still has some confidence issued we're working on 



Speechie said:


> Awesome update!! I love your moo cat, such lovely spots! Looks like they are quite the pair of distinguished gentleman cats now. Too fun to see Jasper chilling with his buddy.


Aw, thank you Speechie! Spot is the cutest moo cat I've ever met! How funny that he doesn't have a tail too - he really looks like a little cow sometimes!  He and Jasper do indeed make quite the distinguished pair. My fancy fluffs!:mrgreen:


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

What a handsome wee fella! He's adorable  

I'm glad that they're settling in well together, I hope they'll be snuggle buddies soon. <3


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That picture of them eating breakfast is *wonderful*!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

evince said:


> What a handsome wee fella! He's adorable
> 
> I'm glad that they're settling in well together, I hope they'll be snuggle buddies soon. <3


Thank you!  I hope so too! They seem to be warming up quickly, so fingers crossed! 



eldercat said:


> That picture of them eating breakfast is *wonderful*!


Thanks!  I feed them like that for both of their meals, and any treats not related to grooming are fed with them face to face. I think it's helping their bonding!


----------

